# My Breeding Convicts



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Pics of my breeding convict pair guarding their nest, enjoy.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice pics, how big are they in length ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

That is one big male you have there! Cant wait to see pics of the fry


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> Nice pics, how big are they in length ?


The female is 3.5 inches and the male is 5 inches.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looking good... love the white colour on them vs the usual dark colour


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

they look huge in the pics


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

nice cons mate..my sister have 7 of them and they are slow growers..4 months and they are now 1cm large..4 month ago you couldn t see them with naked eye..


----------

